# The Chapel on the Cliffs - a 5e horror adventure



## Gnarl45 (Jul 12, 2017)

*The Chapel on the Cliffs** is live on DriveThruRPG!*

_It’s been fifty years since the curse struck Kennmouth. Since then, few have dared brave the dangers of the abandoned village. Even fewer came back in one piece. Kathryn Reed has her eyes set on the fishery waters of Kennmouth Bay, but she needs adventurers foolish enough to lift the dark curse. Will you be the heroes who finally rid Kennmouth of its denizens?_

The Chapel on the Cliffs is a 5th edition horror adventure optimized for a group of 4-5 characters of 3rd level. In this module, the characters will need to explore the ruined village of Kennmouth and its surroundings, find out why a small army of skeletons rises from their graves every night to drive out intruders, and search for a way to lift this unholy curse.


In this adventure, you will get:


35 pages of illustrated content (color)
Up to 10 hours of challenging gameplay
Beautiful color illustrations and maps
New monsters and magic items, including the famed Hand of Saint Sidvela, and the Guardian Beast
New rules to deal with chases and sieges involving dozens of shambling skeletons


----------

